
How did Apple’s AirPods go from mockery to millennial status symbol? - NN88
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2019/feb/10/how-did-apples-airpods-go-from-mockery-to-millennial-status-symbol
======
sadris
Narrator: they're still objects of mockery.

~~~
skygazer
Failure to escape mockery is fundamental to the human condition.

